# Bogo pet tags @dogtagart.com



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

These are really cute and durable, I love mine, this deal is for Mon only(11/29), code: CYBERMONDAY

Pet ID Tags and Dog Tags for Dogs - Choose One or Create Your Own | Dog Tag Art


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got this one for my sisters dog:









and this one for Uno..lol










Also the shipping is free on purchases $25 and up, so I got 2 tags, a tag silencer and it was $13.98 for everything. 
They extended the sale until today 11/30


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

they're so cute! i was browsing through them yesterday and i want so many of them!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I wanted to put something funny on the pirate tag, but theres a limit on the letters or they come out super small, originally I wanted to put:

If I'm not treasure hunting
Then I'm probably lost
If so call Mom
(xxx)xxx-xxxx

I decided to go with:

If I'm stranded on dry land
Please call Mom
(xxx)xxx-xxxx
Thanks Mateys!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

That is awesome, Unosmom! Very cute.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I managed to resist all day yesterday and they extend the sale!! My dogs do need new tags...


----------



## jarrett92aguilar (Feb 22, 2011)

I am new here and immediately i have noticed this topic. I hope I can help. You check online for more pet tags design. I have bought my pet tags online and they have a free shipping.


----------

